# Sounding



## keeper63 (Mar 22, 2012)

This is an issue I have been thinking about for a couple of years now, but have not worked up the nerve to discuss it with my wife because it is an odd topic (at least I perceive it as such) that is a bit uncomfortable for me to talk about.

In October of 2012, I went for my annual physical, and there was a trace amount of blood in my urine, even after two more tests. My doctor referred me to a urologist for a procedure called a cystoscopy. 

Basically, the procedure is one whereby a small camera is inserted into the urethra so the doctor can see inside your bladder. I had some reservations about the procedure. When I got to the office for the procedure, a very nice nurse explained what was going to happen. She said that the camera was probably larger than my urethra, so she was going to insert a set of progressively larger sounds (long metal dilators) to make sure the camera would pass, and if not, to "stretch" out my urethra, so the camera could pass more comfortably. 

I actually found the "sounding" process to be very pleasurable, and the act of having a female nurse perform the process was highly erotic for me. I wish the actual cystoscopy that followed was similar, but it was performed by a male doctor, and having that scope inserted all the way into my bladder was not entirely comfortable.

Ever since, I have sometimes asked my wife to insert the tip of her pinky finger or the tip of her tongue as far as she can into my urethral opening when we have sex, which she is happy to do, and I really enjoy.

Now I have been thinking about how great it would feel if she would use the sounds on me during sex to penetrate my urethra. Medical grade sounds (dilators) are readily available and relatively cheap online.

Even though we have been married a very long time, and we have done a lot of different sexual things over the years, asking her to do this with/for me has been one thing that I have not been able to bring myself to talk to her about, probably because it is so outside the mainstream of normal sexual activities, and I don't want to freak her out. I have looked it up online, and it seems like sounding falls into a fairly extreme category of BDSM, even though I don't see it that way at all.

Has anyone here on TAM had any experience with this, and even if you haven't, I'd be happy to get opinions and suggestions on how and when it might be best to bring this up.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

As a wife, my major issue would be fear causing harm. The need for strict hygiene in order not to harm would freak me out. But if my H had the balls to bring it up and ask for it, I would find a way to give it to him. 

Keeper, you and your wife do have a good open relationship. Can I suggest you explain to your wife exactly what you've explained here? Maybe leave off the point about the nurse being attractive because that's a red herring. You had the surprisingly good experience and you want to have it again but this time in an erotic setting with an erotic woman who happens to push your buttons in all the right ways!

Go for it!


----------



## keeper63 (Mar 22, 2012)

As far as hygiene is concerned, the sounds themselves can be boiled, or run through the dishwasher, and then wiped with alcohol right before use. You can also buy small, sterile single-use packets of this stuff called surgilube for lubrication.

Now I did want to clarify that I didn't say the nurse was attractive, I said she was nice (as in kind). She actually was not particularly attractive to me.

Now I did tell my wife that it was strangely erotic to have the nurse hold my c*ck while the doctor used the scope, but I have not told her about the sounding process, or how that felt, or that I want her to do it with me. I think if we did it together, and then I sort of let her take over, that would be OK with me. For some reason, despite how extremely good this felt the first time at the doctor's office, I have no desire to do this on my own.


----------



## keeper63 (Mar 22, 2012)

Have done prostate stuff in the past, it was OK, not really our thing. What I liked about the sounding was the in and out of the instrument and the stretching sensation of the urethra.

The handling of my c*ck by a woman during the process was also a big part of it. Not sure if having my wife dress up as a nurse would add anything for me. 

Like I was saying before, this act is closely associated with BDSM, and I can see why it would be, but that is not part of the attraction for me. My wife does have a very nice studded leather corset that might add some spice, but that wouldn't be necessary.

But I'm putting the cart way before the horse if I don't talk to my wife about it. That's where I need some help and input.

I hope this topic isn't too far out there for TAM posters to want to participate in the discussion.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

I think this topic is certainly off the beaten path but lots of us have or have had a very difficult time talking about what we want in sex. 

Print out some sources of information to have ready to give to her or some web sites she can go to to learn more. This is really just about sharing a fantasy idea. You could practice by giving her instructions on how you want her to touch you during sex. This can help break the ice and set both of you at ease about this. Yes it's very difficult to do, but the rewards are worth it!


----------



## vms (Dec 17, 2014)

Would she be willing to watch a sounding video with you?


----------



## richardsharpe (Jul 8, 2014)

Good evening keeper63
Some people engage in this sort of play - BDSM shops carry the appropriate equipment. 

Learn how to do it - you can do real serious damage if this is done incorrectly. Infection is a real risk: learn how to sterilize things. 

I'm all for people doing whatever they enjoy but this is risky enough that you absolutely need to know what you are doing.


----------



## Thor (Oct 31, 2011)

Having the cystoscope was the most unpleasant medical experience of my life, and I include the no-anesthesia surgery I had one time.

For mine the nurse put some numbing agent in the urethra first. There was zero sensation of the scope in the urethra. Once he got to the valve then there were sensations, and not fun ones. Going through the prostate was painful. Then there was the week or so afterwards when it felt like hot shards of glass whenever I peed.

Sorry but I can't relate to any kind of sexual fun related to getting scoped.


----------



## keeper63 (Mar 22, 2012)

Between having had this done to me by a knowledgeable professional (while observing carefully), and doing online research, I feel like I understand the tools, techniques, and the risks (infection, urethral damage, etc.). As I stated earlier, I have little to no interest in doing this solo, all of the attraction it has to me (other than the obvious physical pleasure) comes from having a female do this with me (preferably my wife in an erotic setting rather than a nurse in a clinical one).

Once my wife understands that this is something I really want to try, and she agrees to try it with me, we can learn how to do it together. To me, it's actually more fun to try new things like this together as opposed to me doing it solo a bunch of times before we do it together.

The big hurdle for me is having the nerve to tell my wife that I want to try this without having her freak out about it. This is probably the most off-the-wall thing we have done (assuming we do), and I'm hoping she doesn't get grossed out by the thought of it.

At this point, I think having her try this with me with the proper instruments and sterile conditions would be preferable both from a pleasure standpoint and an infection risk standpoint to what we do now (she pushes her pinky in to the first knuckle when she gives me a hand job - she has very small hands and fingers!).

My biggest issue now is discussing my desire to do this with her with the proper medical instruments, and inserting them deeply into my urethra. That is what I am having trouble with.


----------



## keeper63 (Mar 22, 2012)

Thor - the scope part of the procedure was not much fun, and having it pushed through my prostate into the bladder was indeed painful. The worst was when they filled my bladder with water, and I had to hold off peeing until they were done.

I noticed they kept the scope covered up with a paper drape until right before they used it. I think if patients had to look at it before the procedure, they would be very afraid and anxious (no way that thing is going to fit!).

It was the initial probing/stretching I had done that felt good to me. She didn't insert the dilators much past the base of my penis. I think the dilation/stretching made the scoping part much more pleasant than if they hadn't done that first.


----------



## richardsharpe (Jul 8, 2014)

Good evening Keeper63
Is your wife kinky?

Seriously - some people are, some are not. A kinky person may respond with a "sure, sounds like fun", or "hmm, not not my thing (YKIOK)", but NOT with something that translates to "you must be a pervert to want that".


----------



## keeper63 (Mar 22, 2012)

I would characterize my wife as someone who is usually open to trying new things, but certainly not "kinky".

A few years ago, I got her a very nice black leather studded corset. She will wear it when we have sex if I ask her to, but she really isn't into wearing it that much.

The kinkiest we have gotten is light bondage, sex on a hotel balcony, dress up in heels and stockings, sex toys/accessories, and food sex. I have been trying to talk her into a role play (I drop her off a couple of blocks from a singles bar, let her go in by herself for a while, then I come in later, watch her interact with the other patrons, then I go and "pick her up"), but she tells me she is apprehensive and nervous about interacting with others in that setting.

I'm afraid that by asking her to "re-enact" what is essentially a medical procedure with me, she will get grossed out at the thought. That is what makes me hesitant to talk to her about it.


----------



## richardsharpe (Jul 8, 2014)

You could try a patient / nurse role-play scenario first and see how she responds.

Unfortunately there are people who will respond badly to overly "kinky" suggestions. Only you can judge her reaction .


----------



## BucksBunny (Jan 6, 2015)

You could try a patient / nurse role-play scenario first and see how she responds.

Unfortunately there are people who will respond badly to overly "kinky" suggestions. Only you can judge her reaction . Richarsharpe

Keeper, I say this as a health care professional be very careful where you go with this. That is in no way questioning if you should or want to with respect. 

But boy that is the family jewels you are dealing with a hurt there can be a deep hurt. I maybe done a couple of hundred and I still shake doing them, no kidding. So please think through exact parts that you like and how to get sensation you seek.

Do not use the rigid instruments they use in health care unless you know exact what you’re doing. IF you have to get Silicone toys as dilators they are out there lot more forgiving for not being spot on. If you remember means you were getting a flexible one just a fibre optic cable with camera usual knock out for a rigid where tube goes in and camera and some tools like a tissue snip or a diathermancy lance. So please remember comes in 2 types second awake we never do. 

Please don’t think I think your odd happens more than you think (only way I can phrase that) Fella starts getting wood while we work and we have to hit him with a muscle relaxant. About 1 in 8 on a flex even with pre-med you can imagine we don’t like not a lot of room to work. Say so be careful, play nice or not last trip to Urologist you do.

Nice game of doctor and nurse sounds a lot less risky I do a very good naughty nurse role play. Eh hang on that is just me still get the idea. That is some thing even trained people don't do light in any way and I have worked in ER and Sexual health yes people do play around with that and some I am not going to say open. 

Glad your health care insurance left you with a smile as well as a big bill 

Speaking for health care glad you enjoyed the service sir and please don't come back till you really need to


----------



## 343612534 (Apr 15, 2014)

Do not take her to a bar and tell her to act like she is single. She might like the new experience just like you did with the sounds.

Quit posting about it and just tell her that when the nurse used the sounds on you that you found it pleasurable and would like to do it with her and see if it was erotic. Man up dude, she seems to want to please you so do not worry.

Don't look for vids because you will not find sensual sounding but there is lots of way out sounding experts that specialize in pain, size, and other things your wife will not be able to un - see.

Do post a trip report after though.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

keeper63 said:


> I would characterize my wife as someone who is usually open to trying new things, but certainly not "kinky".
> 
> A few years ago, I got her a very nice black leather studded corset. She will wear it when we have sex if I ask her to, but she really isn't into wearing it that much.
> 
> ...



I've been thinking about this. If my husband started with the bolded part, the calmly explained what you've already said in this thread, I would totally be on board. But I'm a card carrying freaky chic who isn't nearly as freaky as y'all think I am.

Deep breaths keeper. You can do this.

"Honey, I have wanted to share something with you for a while now and to be honest, I'm a bit afraid of how you might react. I hope, once I've told you, that you will calmly consider it. I also hope that if there are things you've been thinking about that you bring them to me as well.

So here goes...when I had that procedure done....I was surprised at how good it felt and I can't stop thinking about how much I would like for you to do that to me...."


----------



## keeper63 (Mar 22, 2012)

+1, AP! Thanks for the talking points, I think I'll give that a try.


----------



## Rags (Aug 2, 2010)

No issues on the 'kinky' front. If it's arousing, it's arousing.

My concern would be regarding potential damage. Be careful. Delicate things down there, and they can go badly wrong, very quickly (especially if you have a history of issues in that area.)


----------



## survived (Jan 31, 2014)

My wife has sounded me many times. . She will slide a thin metal darning needle with a blunt tip into my penis. she makes it sterile and lubes it slightly. it is fantastic. Puts a vibrator on it and I can feel it all the way down. Been doing this for years with no problems. We enjoy many sexual fantasies and are not afraid to tell each other what we wish to feel. Must be careful and keep the sounding item clean. clean.


----------



## Youngster (Sep 5, 2014)

Sorry, this is slightly off subject but has anyone heard of using urethral sounds for BPH? Apparently sounding was used back in the old days to treat BPH but I haven't seen much information about it on-line. 

I have BPH and have had 1 operation(which didn't work) and am on medication which has somewhat worked but has side effects.


----------



## keeper63 (Mar 22, 2012)

I broached the subject with my wife the other night. Her reaction was surprise, but not repulsed or seemingly against the idea. She would be willing to try it, she said, but not the very next time we have sex.

We have a busy work and business travel schedule ahead, so I'm not sure when we could make it happen.

Looking forward to trying this. I'll report back afterwards.


----------



## survived (Jan 31, 2014)

Keeper63 It is pleasurable. Just start slow with a lot of lube. Have her go part way in and increase a little more each time.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

Is it still pleasurable if you have an erection?

How could this be done during sex, I'm confused on that part. Maybe you didn't mean during intercourse.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

keeper63 said:


> This is an issue I have been thinking about for a couple of years now, but have not worked up the nerve to discuss it with my wife because it is an odd topic (at least I perceive it as such) that is a bit uncomfortable for me to talk about.
> 
> In October of 2012, I went for my annual physical, and there was a trace amount of blood in my urine, even after two more tests. My doctor referred me to a urologist for a procedure called a cystoscopy.
> 
> ...


Uhhh...

BRB, need to call my urologist.


----------



## askari (Jun 21, 2012)

I tried this, alone, a couple of times but just going in a couple of inches. The sensation was 'different' but I was too worried about causing damage etc.

Many years ago I asked my wife to hold my c0ck whilst I pee'd (into the lavatory)....'You really are a disgusting and perverted ba$tard'..... 

So Keeper, if you wife is atleast open to the possibility of doing it for/with you then whilst I am a 'perverted ba$tard' you are a lucky ba$tard!


----------



## SecondTime'Round (Jan 15, 2015)

I have never, ever heard of this. I'd be scared to death to do it to someone! I just can't even imagine it feeling good after having had catheters for surgery/c-sections. 

More power to your wife....she must be brave!


----------



## Thound (Jan 20, 2013)

I had this same god awful procedure performed on me. The pain was unbearable. Oh my nurse looke like an obese nurse Ratchett. Big hairy mole on her lip. I still get shivers thinking about it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## survived (Jan 31, 2014)

Thound said:


> I had this same god awful procedure performed on me. The pain was unbearable. Oh my nurse looke like an obese nurse Ratchett. Big hairy mole on her lip. I still get shivers thinking about it.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


LOL. I had a similar experience. After my prostate surgery/removal due to cancer, I had my catheter in for two weeks. I was told removing it would be easy, it would just slide out. No. The nurse who removed it, had to pull it out hard. It did not hurt but watching it fly out was wild. 
I know sounding may seem weird to some here, I have found it very pleasurable. My wife slowly inserts it into my penis and the experience gets me rock hard. Now I do not need this to get an erection and have great sex, but it is just another way to have that great sex.


----------



## committed_guy (Nov 22, 2011)

keeper63 said:


> Has anyone here on TAM had any experience with this, and even if you haven't, I'd be happy to get opinions and suggestions on how and when it might be best to bring this up.


I haven't done this but it was a fetish of mine for a while. I haven't brought it up because my wife is a prude. I wouldn't mind trying it on my own if I could. I've read some guys can massage their own prostate from sounding.

From my research you want to be super careful of hygiene. If you are excited while doing this the prostate gets involved then you have easy access to the bloodstream. You want to be sure whatever you are putting up there is sterile. Do some research and give it a try.

I know for me part of the pleasure of having an orgasm is during the ejaculation semen going through the urethra. It would be pretty cool to be able to stimulate that safely without having to orgasm.


----------



## Young at Heart (Jan 6, 2015)

I have a slightly different take, but close.



343612534 said:


> Do not take her to a bar and tell her to act like she is single. She might like the new experience just like you did with the sounds.
> 
> Quit posting about it and just tell her that when the nurse used the sounds on you that you found it pleasurable and would like to do it *or something similar *with her *that she might feel comfortable doing *and see if it *is* erotic. Man up dude, she seems to want to please you so do not worry......


Now for the OP...

If she presses you, tell her you found it erotic and that the though of something erotic with another woman bothers you. Tell her that you want your erotic experiences to be with her and playing and exploring with each other this situation will help you explore something embarishing and troubling. You hope it will turn into something that perhaps brings the two of you closer together as a healthy shared erotic experience.

Good luck


----------



## keeper63 (Mar 22, 2012)

Update - Not long ago, I purchased some soft sable artists brushes ostensibly for brushing certain body parts during sex.

I asked my wife to insert the nylon brush handle into my urethra during foreplay, and she was all for it. When she realized how much I enjoyed it, she started doing it on her own without me asking (we were very careful about sterilizing the handles with alcohol, no issues with pain or infection).

About a month ago, I ordered a set of medical grade straight Pratt sounds. They arrived and they are about 11 inches long in a variety of diameters. We have been using them fairly regularly with great success!

So the lesson here is that no one ever got exactly what they wanted without asking for it first.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

keeper63 said:


> Update - Not long ago, I purchased some soft sable artists brushes ostensibly for brushing certain body parts during sex.
> 
> I asked my wife to insert the nylon brush handle into my urethra during foreplay, and she was all for it. When she realized how much I enjoyed it, she started doing it on her own without me asking (we were very careful about sterilizing the handles with alcohol, no issues with pain or infection).
> 
> ...



That is awesome! 

You're right about speaking up!


----------



## thefam (Sep 9, 2014)

I ain't mad atcha at all. But my penis hurts just reading this and I don't even have one! LOL
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Oldmatelot (Mar 28, 2011)

Having survived bladder cancer and prostate surgery. There ain't no way I'm shoving something up there !


----------

